# Usar RWS315 y TW315 para encender leds



## aerojun (Abr 12, 2012)

Buenas noches,

Estoy usando un Transmisor y receptor TWS Y RWS de 315 MHz para encender (por ahora) un led a distancia. El problema es que al aplanar el push-button, el led solo destella una vez, el resto del tiempo solo parpadea. Espero y puedan ayudarme con este problema.

Estoy usando una fuente de 5VCD y resistencias de 220 ohms. 
Estos son los transmisores y receptores:


----------



## phavlo (Abr 12, 2012)

Que estas usando como codificador/decodificador ? 
PIC o HT12E/D ?
Busca en google HT12E y te van a salir los diagramas, son bastantes sencillos, si buscas por el foro también hay información sobre los mismos módulos.
Saludos


----------



## aerojun (Abr 12, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Que estas usando como codificador/decodificador ?
> PIC o HT12E/D ?
> Busca en google HT12E y te van a salir los diagramas, son bastantes sencillos, si buscas por el foro también hay información sobre los mismos módulos.
> Saludos



No estoy usando ningun codificador/decodificador. Solamente el Transmisor y Receptor.


----------



## phavlo (Abr 12, 2012)

Usa los HT12E (codificador) y HT12D (decodificador).
No se de que lugar sos, pero cada uno vale algo de $5 (casi un dolar) y son muy faciles de usar, si buscas en el foro encontras información y esquemas, si buscas en google encontras mas.


----------



## AgustinGarcia (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola, yo estoy trabajando tambien con el tws y rws 315. El problema que yo tengo que quiero mandar algo de un pic x el puerto serie, asi q no me sirve el codificador y el decodificardo. Saben si conectandolo derecho sirve??
Gracias


----------



## aerojun (May 3, 2012)

Ya logré la comunicacion usando el HT12E y HT12D. Grcias por todo.


----------

